# Any thoughts on Self-Diagnosing?



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 22, 2015)

Self-Diagnosing, in my views, can be a great thing- only if you are willing to put the initiative into actually finding a doctor to get you actual help. If its a physical disorder (like, in my case, IBD), it can aid you.

I mean, in a sense that it can prevent further harm onto you while you do get help in diagnosing by using legit doctors. It too my about a month and a half to actually get diagnosed with IBD, but I did research that proved helpful because, again, one wrong move and you can induce pain onto yourself. 

However, I can't see the benefit of it in mental disorders. Anyone can fit the symptoms of a mental disorder. That's normal. 

Then you have the people that get overshadowed because some jerk takes advantage of this idea and they diagnose themselves with things, degrading those that have it, legit. It bothers me that many people never see that aspect.  I saw someone on a show (a judge show, sort of like Judge Judy) say they had Crohn's disease to gain sympathy and money, when someone with that disease can see through it completely. Its a topic that has its good points and bad points as well. Any thoughts?


----------



## Zeorus (Nov 22, 2015)

I think it's bullshit that should be universally discouraged except in rare cases. We have medical professionals (who have spent a lot more time studying this than you) for a reason. Access to information does not qualify one to make a judgment without the proper training.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 22, 2015)

Zeorus said:


> I think it's bullshit that should be universally discouraged except in rare cases. We have medical professionals (who have spent a lot more time studying this than you) for a reason. Access to information does not qualify one to make a judgment without the proper training.


I agree full fledged with that. I understand, but there are cases where it can be useful if you are close to finding out the problem at hand. In my case, it helped me not create a whole separate problem, but I knew they were already looking into the idea before I figured it out. At the moment, they ran out of ideas that sounded plausible and ran as many tests needed, but to no avail. That, in fairness, is a rare case. (There were other ideas behind everything, but most of them were terrible, even to them at the time. )

Though, I agree mainly because my case almost never happens. They do this because they can, without attempting the treatment. It would be more understandable if they had a problem for weeks and were getting help, and in the process, your trying to lessen the pain dealt, but again, that rarely happens.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 22, 2015)

I hate it. It trivialises so many other people who have legit mental disorders and is prone for misdiagnosis. I also hate it when ountrained people diagnose others. grr.

I was misdiagnosed with ADD and Autism as a child as my mother kept telling my doctor what a problem child I was and seriously suggested that I'd live in an asylum... and I fully agreed I was insane.

As a teen I came to terms that I had a shit raising and a dumb mother who was one step away from being considered clinically isane.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 22, 2015)

Valiant said:


> I was misdiagnosed with ADD and Autism as a child as my mother kept telling my doctor what a problem child I was and seriously suggested that I'd live in an asylum... and I fully agreed I was insane.


How do you know you were misdiagnosed?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 22, 2015)

autisticdragonkin said:


> How do you know you were misdiagnosed?


Therapy during my teens. A lot of it.


----------



## Derbydollar (Nov 22, 2015)

Self-Diagnosing leads to Misdiagnosis. 
If someone thinks that they may have something wrong with them, a doctors visit is in order.


----------



## Red_Rager (Nov 22, 2015)

Self-Diagnoses can be a good thing when you are trying to figure out where your problem lies and if you even have a mental problem. This is provided the next step is getting an official diagnoses and you don't get too attached to your theory. There is a reason why it takes years of schooling to become a psychologist and why most of them have a doctor in their name.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 22, 2015)

Red_Rager said:


> Self-Diagnoses can be a good thing when you are trying to figure out where your problem lies and if you even have a mental problem. This is provided the next step is getting an official diagnoses and you don't get too attached to your theory.  There is a reason why it takes years of schooling to become a psychologist and why most of them have a doctor in their name.



Psychologists generally have either a master's or an academic doctoral degree (Ph.D.).  Psychiatrists are, by definition, medical doctors with an M.D. degree and then further specialization in psychiatry.


----------



## Anarchaprincess (Nov 22, 2015)

I can understand someone self-diagnosing with a mental illness like anxiety or depression, and then searching ways to cope with it is alright, but they can't say they really have it because they can't be sure until they meet a doctor.

Then there's teens who diagnose themselves with mental disorder, read personality disorder, which much more harmful, and anyway, most people don't know there is something wrong with them until a doctor sees them. 

With adults, it's less bad, but they still need to be caution so they fuck themselves heavily with self-medication or something like that.


----------



## Ahffline (Nov 22, 2015)

I can see a role for self-diagnosis when it comes to rare conditions that might not be in the experience of the average GP, but on the whole, I think it's something that should be discouraged. Physicians have received education and training in medicine. That, coupled with experience, gives them an expertise the average person cannot hope to match, especially by researching bullshit on the Internet.

I wouldn't attempt to represent myself in court. I'm not a lawyer. I wouldn't attempt to fly an aircraft. I'm not a pilot. I wouldn't presume to know as much about medicine as someone trained in that area. 

Don't get me wrong, though. I think it's vital for people to be engaged in their treatment, but we do that best by talking with our doctors and pharmacists, by giving them all the specific information we can about our symptoms so that they can make the correct diagnosis. Not by self-diagnosing.


----------



## Some JERK (Nov 22, 2015)

Sometimes people are right when they self-diagnose, but far more often than not self diagnosis a perfect example of the Dunning-Kruger effect.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 22, 2015)

Anarchaprincess said:


> I can understand someone self-diagnosing with a mental illness like anxiety or depression, and then searching ways to cope with it is alright, but they can't say they really have it because they can't be sure until they meet a doctor.
> 
> Then there's teens who diagnose themselves with mental disorder, read personality disorder, which much more harmful, and anyway, most people don't know there is something wrong with them until a doctor sees them.
> 
> With adults, it's less bad, but they still need to be caution so they fuck themselves heavily with self-medication or something like that.


Yeah, I understand it in that manner, but BPD or AvDP? No one can diagnose that onto themselves because its within their personality. (I mean, honestly, who would answer those questions HONESTLY and without bias? Doctors know the general meaning of these things easier and miscommunication would be harder to accomplish)

If its a physical problem, then I know people will realize there is something wrong with them. Sometimes, its helpful because some asshole of a head doctor will ignore your problems, if its physical. It took a few tries before the person that ran the procedures in question (I was underage at this time, I had a group of doctors. While I never saw her, she would make appointments for tests and everything) would listen to me because I didn't have any signs of problems via MRI. They said I was lying and might have IBS. The didn't realize a problem UNTIL they saw a clear indication despite the MRI showing nothing. I did a final procedure after more MRIs until they realized that I was absolutely correct. (Then again, its hard to be wrong when you have those symptoms, anyway.)

Sometimes, it might not be the patient not getting through. Sometimes, its the age. My doctor told me a horror story of some kid (at the time) diagnosed with Crohn's but didn't have proof because they refused to give him a colonoscopy. They forced him on pred until he was late teens when the mother forced him to my doctor. Turns out he did have that disease, and all it needed was 6-MP and he was set. Too bad the doctor screwed him up so much cause of the pred usage.

Another factor is monetary. Even if you get the diagnosis, affording the medication might be hell. 

While I hate the concept, I think of it more than just the person guessing or maybe more than as it seems.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 22, 2015)

Speaking as someone who was professionally diagnosed. I can say for sure that most cases of self-diagnosis are bullshit. Especially if the person either changes said diagnosis at the drop of a hat (think onigojirakaiju), diagnoses him/herself with something stupid (Andrew Dobson and his "PTSD") or for completely stupid reasons (see previous example).

It's usually best to take the whole "I HAVE AUTISM!" thing with a grain of salt most of the time over the internet. Or if you're like me, just assume nearly everyone over the internet has some mental disability (even if they don't in real life).


----------



## ~*dank meme*~ (Nov 22, 2015)

I really don't think self-diagnosing's good.

I sometimes would take little tests for fun when I was only in a good mood (and online tests are often bullshit anyway) so my results wouldn't be too skewed because I was depressed. A lot of these tests I do come back with BPD being moderate-high, and it concerned me. Even though many of them are bullcrap, when results start coming back consistently I think there is justification in being a little worried. I looked up more symptoms and realized I shared some similar traits. I thought it was a good idea to bring this up to my therapist, who practically shot that idea down as soon as I mentioned sharing traits. I feel that the only thing this therapist got out of my attempt to mention many of my problems was that I'm a "little" depressed when I'm almost sure that's bullshit, but the practice of self-advocacy is a hell of a lot better to me to practice over self-diagnosing. If you go in with a small doubt, you set yourself up for _less _disappointment because you were still slightly doubtful. 

As long as someone doesn't go around telling EVERYONE they have a disease they weren't properly diagnosed with and demanding to be treated differently, I try to be more open about someone's concern over their mental health.


----------



## Yawning Bulbasaur (Nov 22, 2015)

Have a vegan sister who got sucked up into some organic cosmic woo cult and thinks that she's "allergic" to animal proteins and has Celiac disease despite consuming animal and gluten derived products for the first 20+ years of her life without having any adverse reaction whatsoever

Also my dad who thinks he has Asperger's because I'm professionally diagnosed with it and he's slightly uncomfortable with making eye contact


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 22, 2015)

Jewelsmakerguy said:


> Speaking as someone who was professional diagnosed. I can say for sure that most cases of self-diagnosis are bullshit. Especially if the person either changes said diagnosis at the drop of a hat (think onigojirakaiju), diagnoses him/herself with something stupid (Andrew Dobson and his "PTSD") or for completely stupid reasons (see previous example).
> 
> It's usually best to take the whole "I HAVE AUTISM!" thing with a grain of salt most of the time over the internet. Or if you're like me, just assume nearly everyone over the internet has some mental disability (even if they don't in real life).


I like that last line the most. 


~*dank meme*~ said:


> I really don't think self-diagnosing's good.
> 
> I sometimes would take little tests for fun when I was only in a good mood (and online tests are often bullshit anyway) so my results wouldn't be too skewed because I was depressed. A lot of these tests I do come back with BPD being moderate-high, and it concerned me. Even though many of them are bullcrap, when results start coming back consistently I think there is justification in being a little worried. I looked up more symptoms and realized I shared some similar traits. I thought it was a good idea to bring this up to my therapist, who practically shot that idea down as soon as I mentioned sharing traits. I feel that the only thing this therapist got out of my attempt to mention many of my problems was that I'm a "little" depressed when I'm almost sure that's bullshit, but the practice of self-advocacy is a hell of a lot better to me to practice over self-diagnosing. If you go in with a small doubt, you set yourself up for _less _disappointment because you were still slightly doubtful.
> 
> As long as someone doesn't go around telling EVERYONE they have a disease they weren't properly diagnosed with and demanding to be treated differently, I try to be more open about someone's concern over their mental health.


^^
This. As long as you CAN get a diagnosis, get it. Though the circumstances can suck, sometimes, push if need be. Sometimes, the doctor needs to be changed, sometimes, the patient needs to be heard. Othertimes, monetary. As long as you can confidently state you had a professional diagnose it, its fine. (Though, then you get a jerk like that kid had and wouldn't bother with it. )

Though, at the same time, we should lower the cost in order to get that medication. There is no need for medication to be as high as it is. Its why I'm stuck on humira when I should have been on Asocol HD. Pills are fucking expensive.


----------



## Falcon Lord (Nov 22, 2015)

Don't ever get the idea that you know better than doctors, because you almost certainly don't.


----------



## Von Clausewitz (Nov 22, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> *Any thoughts on Self-Diagnosing?*


Yes: Don't.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 22, 2015)

Self diagnosing sucks, but it's great to diagnose other people with everything in the DSM-V over the Internet for shits and giggles.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 22, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Self-Diagnosing, in my views, can be a great thing- only if you are willing to put the initiative into actually finding a doctor to get you actual help. If its a physical disorder (like, in my case, IBD), it can aid you.
> 
> I mean, in a sense that it can prevent further harm onto you while you do get help in diagnosing by using legit doctors. It too my about a month and a half to actually get diagnosed with IBD, but I did research that proved helpful because, again, one wrong move and you can induce pain onto yourself.
> 
> ...


There's no such thing as legitimate self-diagnosis.  But you're right, it can be helpful to "guess" what you have until you can see a professional.  But even be careful with that because you can inadvertently take steps to make your condition worse in the interim if it turns out your guess was wrong.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 22, 2015)

Holdek said:


> There's no such thing as legitimate self-diagnosis.  But you're right, it can be helpful to "guess" what you have until you can see a professional.  But even be careful with that because you can inadvertently take steps to make your condition worse in the interim if it turns out your guess was wrong.


True on that part. For me, I was out of options that that point. I was getting little help. while my tip was not very helpful in terms of other reasons (at that time, I only found things to avoid doing, not things to help when you accidentally do something that wasn't supposed to happen. )


----------



## Holdek (Nov 22, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Psychologists generally have either a master's or an academic doctoral degree (Ph.D.).  Psychiatrists are, by definition, medical doctors with an M.D. degree and then further specialization in psychiatry.


Psychologists must have a doctoral degrees and ones practicing clinically are required to have gone through the internship/supervision/certification process like other health practitioners.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 22, 2015)

Holdek said:


> Psychologists must have a doctoral degrees and ones practicing clinically are required to have gone through the internship/supervision/certification process like other health practitioners.



Depends where you are.  In Alberta, a master's degree is sufficient.  There may be other similar jurisdictions.


----------



## Datiko (Nov 22, 2015)

Self-diagnosis is idiotic and should never be encouraged.  Somehow people seem to think that access to the internet is on par with 8+ years of medical school. I block a new website from my Facebook everyday because the headlines are "look how a ____ outsmarted a doctor" or " ____ trick doctors don't want you to know about".


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 22, 2015)

It's good to determine SYMPTOMS, full stop. Any more than that (ie. indentifying your disease) is no go.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 23, 2015)

Datiko said:


> Self-diagnosis is idiotic and should never be encouraged.  Somehow people seem to think that access to the internet is on par with 8+ years of medical school. I block a new website from my Facebook everyday because the headlines are "look how a ____ outsmarted a doctor" or " ____ trick doctors don't want you to know about".


Yeah, hate that. Someone started a lie that SOMEHOW managed to continue on. It hurts so many people. Someone thought it was okay to grant advice to a person with IBD. They thought it was wise to make them eat chia seeds. It hurt the few that believed it. (Maybe it works for normal people but it clogs a sick person)


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 23, 2015)

It all depends on what you think you have.
The big thing this time of year is if you start to feel sick, do you have a cold or flu? You can do some research on the symptoms of both and learn you have a cold and take care of it yourself without paying a doctor. In this case self diagnoses is good because it saved you time and money, because a doctor might give you some ibuprofen and tell you to rest. Think of how many times you got a cold and were better in a few days, doctor or not. 
A lot of physical injuries work the same too, I was a competing swimmer for years and I know the various pains, the difference between "I just need to take it easy." and "I need to go see the trainer."
You can do the same with some mental disorders, is your depression real or is it from diet and lack of exercise, why not try diet and exercise first before going to a doctor.

The problem is when we hear "self diagnose" we think of some lolcow who self diagnosed themselves with autism and should be given a free pass on everything.


----------



## Wallace (Nov 23, 2015)

Not with mental problems. It's really, really hard to be objective when it comes to things which screw with your perception like psychological disorders do. But yes, there are plenty of lolcows who use mental disorders, self-diagnosed or not, as a universal "get out of jail free" card.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 23, 2015)

Wallace said:


> Not with mental problems. It's really, really hard to be objective when it comes to things which screw with your perception like psychological disorders do. But yes, there are plenty of lolcows who use mental disorders, self-diagnosed or not, as a universal "get out of jail free" card.


I think it is best used in physical elements for that reason. It's hard not being objective with certain things. (Especially things that make you bleed)


----------



## YI 457 (Nov 23, 2015)

At best, naive and harmless. Most of the time is stupid as fuck.


----------



## chimpburgers (Nov 23, 2015)

Except in extreme cases where the doctors you go to can't find the answer themselves and its some rare disease that you have to do some research on and then go see a specific doctor for that disease and get tested for it, I'd say it's normally a shitty idea to play doctor and that it should be left up to those who have been through the rigorous medical training and have extensive knowledge of these issues.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Nov 23, 2015)

Only two types of people self diagnose; hypochondriacs & losers panhandling for asspats.


----------



## Cosmos (Nov 23, 2015)

I think that self-diagnosing is only good in *one *case, which is if you research different disorders that you feel you might have and then take your findings to a professional who knows what they're doing. I don't think there's anything bad about going to a doctor and saying "I've been doing some research and I think I might have bipolar disorder, but I could be wrong; I want to hear your professional opinion." If your doctor says you don't have bipolar disorder and you keep trying to argue that you do because you've already set your mind on it, then you just look like an idiot.

By and large, though, I think that self-diagnosis is both extremely stupid _and_ offensive. The biggest problem with self-diagnosers is that they *don't* take that crucial next step and go in for a professional evaluation; they just slap a label on themselves and call it a day. And then they use that label to argue with or claim to speak for people who are _actually_ suffering from the disorder.

That's really what I don't get about self-DXers. Why would you bother looking up an illness if you aren't planning on treating it? It's pretty much universally accepted that most mental illnesses can only be cured (or at least diminished until they can be dealt with) through therapy and/or medication, both of which are meant to be taken under the supervision of a professional. If you're not planning on seeing a therapist or a psychiatrist, then what the fuck is the point of saying you have bipolar disorder or generalized anxiety disorder? 

And that's where the offensive part comes in. These people wear labels- labels that describe actual mental illnesses- like they're accessories that can be taken off or exchanged whenever they feel like it. Self-DXers get to wear mental illnesses and get all of the perks associated with them (attention, uniqueness, etc) without having to deal with the bad parts (read: literally everything else). At the end of the day, they can cast these labels away when they no longer have use for them. But people who are genuinely afflicted with things like anxiety, depression, or PTSD have to struggle with them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Nov 23, 2015)

I think that self diagnosing a cold and taking a tylenol is OK


----------



## DangerousGas (Nov 23, 2015)

I self-diagnose with work-related stress, and administer rum on a semi-regular basis. Am I now Tumblr?


----------



## NeverHappened (Nov 23, 2015)

With ASDs, I feel the entire thing is a big ass gray area. Even the professionals don't have any idea. Because of my job, I had to get professionally diagnosed as an adult and what did that get me? Nothing! The psychologist referred me to wrongplanet.whatever and luckily, I found complaining about it to other aspies too boring.  The best thing to do is to be less autistic. It's mental so it's not set in stone.

I do have one self-diagnosis, which I try my best to keep it out of sight. It's one that can't be treated so why even bother?


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 23, 2015)

Like this?


Pikonic said:


> It all depends on what you think you have.
> The big thing this time of year is if you start to feel sick, do you have a cold or flu? You can do some research on the symptoms of both and learn you have a cold and take care of it yourself without paying a doctor. In this case self diagnoses is good because it saved you time and money, because a doctor might give you some ibuprofen and tell you to rest. Think of how many times you got a cold and were better in a few days, doctor or not.
> A lot of physical injuries work the same too, I was a competing swimmer for years and I know the various pains, the difference between "I just need to take it easy." and "I need to go see the trainer."
> You can do the same with some mental disorders, is your depression real or is it from diet and lack of exercise, why not try diet and exercise first before going to a doctor.
> ...


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 23, 2015)

I think the major issue with self-diagnosing anything mental is if you are, in fact, mentally ill, why do you think the fucked up brain you're using is in any shape to diagnose itself?


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Nov 23, 2015)

Self-diagnosing is very, very dangerous. Aside from risking becoming like the standard tumblrite who self-diagnoses as a speshul snowflake with different personalities because that's soooo cooooool, there's also the danger of diagnosing yourself and attempting to get medication that would hurt yourself or worse.

Besides, correct me if I'm wrong but you generally can't get medication to help what you think you have unless you're officially diagnosed. Even if you were right about, say, having depression, how can you get the medication for it unless you actually go to someone who is trained in that field to give you the prescription? You could also be completely wrong, especially given that -- for example, in the physical sense -- most symptoms turn up some form of cancer in online symptom checkers. It's not accurate and you don't have the technology or means of doing things like scans. As @AnOminous pointed out, there's also the fact that if you think you have a mental disorder (especially if you actually have something like health-related anxiety or hypochondria) you REALLY shouldn't be trying to diagnose yourself.

Of course, either way you look at it, while it's good to realize there might be something wrong, you should never try to diagnose yourself. Leave that to the people who are trained in that field.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 23, 2015)

Satan said:


> Autistic people are just arrogant and use pedantic words and think they're smarter then doctors and shit. You have to be a special type of retarded to diagnose _yourself_ retarded when even professionals don't think you are.


What if the professionals are just guessing themselves because they refuse to check based on age?

Again, I heard from my doc that a patient of his was screwed up with years after being forced on prednisone. The doctor was correct, he had Crohn`s disease. However, the original doctor refused to give him medication and a colonoscopy to prove it because he was 12 and the doctor was in an adult facility. (Many doctors here for that specialized area are given children because of the shortage of pediatric GI)


----------



## bradsternum (Nov 23, 2015)

Generally, no. Not because you're not a professional. Professionals get it wrong all the fucking time. But web access has enabled an entire population of hypochondriacs to confirm their impending deaths.

(I'm one of those morons. Swear to Christ I thought my appendix was exploding four times last year.)


----------



## sugoi-chan (Nov 25, 2015)

Early on, in the first few years of the AIDS epidemics, patients often knew a lot more than their doctors and often had to educate them (shitlords!) during the course of an exam. The reason for this was that the medical establishment was pretty slow in response to AIDS and that it was a disease that was affecting a very vocal, very activist minority. So there were ways for people at risk to learn about the disease - in explicitly medical terms too.

This only lasted a few years. By 88-89, the medical establishment had caught up. AIDS was in the public consciousness and doctors were being educated in this disease. It was really no longer necessary for patients to have to self-diagnose and inform their doctors. This was a pretty specific series of events that led to this: an epidemic that primarily affected a small minority notable for self-help activism, an underfunded CDC, and a group of medical research institutions that were not coordinated in studying this epidemic. Because of this confluence of factors, self-diagnosis was vital. It's not going to be the same for the alphabet soup of conditions that tumblrinas like to wear like badges of honor that have been studied and understood for decades.

That said, diagnosis is still tricky and there are lots of medical professionals who confess to not being great at it. Especially when patients are notoriously bad at describing symptoms.


----------



## Dr.Research (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm speaking only for mental/neurological disorders.
IMHO: 2% potentially helpful, 98%  potentially harmful.

While it's great how much there is out there when it comes to understanding and putting a name on things, I think it should ultimately left to professionals. Yes, no one knows your body/mind like you do, there's more to diagnosis than  'I read a list of depression symptoms and I think I'm depressed'.

"But wait!" - I hear you cry,  "I can't afford to see a professional!" or "I live with my family/am underage/live in the middle of nowhere/can't get to appointments and THAT'S why I self-diagnose!"
I can't offer a fix to all those problems, but here's some advice.  I can say that a lot of psychologists (at least the ones who don't take insurance) sometimes are willing to talk about their fees and agree on a lower rate. It also helps if you can take up a time slot that's sometimes hard for a shrink to schedule (such as early mornings). These are especially applicable to college kids since psychologists know you're broke and can possibly arrange your schedule to fit that 9am session. Plus a lot of clientele is by recommendation and word of mouth so a psychologist building a rappot is a great thing. And even if Dr. $ can't treat you, maybe they can refer you to Dr. ₵ .

Back on track, I don't put much stock into self-diagnosis, especially 'hot' ones like autism. I understand not everyone can get properly diagnosed, but I also think if it's a big enough issue, you'll do something about it.
I tend to also notice that self-diagnosis often goes hand-in-hand with a lack of trying and self-pity. Like, 'oh, I'm self-diagnosed with anxiety disorder and I can't make phone calls so I can't function and this world is so mean and unaccommodating'.

I just don't think it's a healthy practice and shouldn't really be encouraged.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr.Research said:


> I'm speaking only for mental/neurological disorders.
> IMHO: 2% potentially helpful, 98%  potentially harmful.
> 
> While it's great how much there is out there when it comes to understanding and putting a name on things, I think it should ultimately left to professionals. Yes, no one knows your body/mind like you do, there's more to diagnosis than  'I read a list of depression symptoms and I think I'm depressed'.
> ...


Strangely, there ARE programs that would help them if they needed it. Here, it's CMU (Case Management Unit)  While not free, it provides everything that's needed for...anything. For mental health, there is no excuse when it comes to that. (Unless your diagnosed already and they refuse to treat it. But that's entirely different)

My sister got her bipolar medication from there until she had access to medicaid. No excuse for that unless you are out of range in terms of qualification.


----------



## Dr.Research (Nov 25, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Strangely, there ARE programs that would help them if they needed it. Here, it's CMU (Case Management Unit)  While not free, it provides everything that's needed for...anything. For mental health, there is no excuse when it comes to that. (Unless your diagnosed already and they refuse to treat it. But that's entirely different)
> 
> My sister got her bipolar medication from there until she had access to medicaid. No excuse for that unless you are out of range in terms of qualification.



My university has full therapeutic services for free (granted, it's meant to be short term, but that usually what people need). 
I just know those little tips from what my clinical professor told me.

Like I said, if it's a real issue that you want help with, you'll find a way. Yea, you can't collect pity points on the Internet and whine about how everything is triggering and the world isn't understanding enough, but at least you'll be getting better (which, from my experience, self-diagnose-ers don't want since it makes them less speshul).


----------



## Bugaboo (Nov 25, 2015)

If you think you have something it's best to ask an actual doctor you trust who has years of experience and went through medical school rather than asking the internet.
But honestly, unless you're super fucked up and you're also an adult finding out if you have autism is fairly useless because you probably won't be able to get services to help you out because it seems to get help in adulthood you have to be really autistic like to the point you can't function in society or take care of yourself.
As for things like schizophrenia, depression, severe anxiety and other things you should talk to a doctor about because you actually can get help for those things in adulthood.
Protip Tumblristas: You don't have schizophrenia because you're probably like 13-18 and if you had it at that age you'd fucking know (and it almost never happens) Also you don't have DID and you don't have multiple personalities 
Anyway, it can be useful to do if you are going to consult a doctor to be properly diagnosed so you can get services and help and not use it as a retarded label because mental illnesses and developmental disabilities are not fun and cool


----------



## Dr.Research (Nov 25, 2015)

Bugaboo said:


> If you think you have something it's best to ask an actual doctor you trust who has years of experience and went through medical school rather than asking the internet.
> But honestly, unless you're super fucked up and you're also an adult finding out if you have autism is fairly useless because you probably won't be able to get services to help you out because it seems to get help in adulthood you have to be really autistic like to the point you can't function in society or take care of yourself.
> As for things like schizophrenia, depression, severe anxiety and other things you should talk to a doctor about because you actually can get help for those things in adulthood.
> Protip Tumblristas: You don't have schizophrenia because you're probably like 13-18 and if you had it at that age you'd fucking know (and it almost never happens) Also you don't have DID and you don't have multiple personalities
> Anyway, it can be useful to do if you are going to consult a doctor to be properly diagnosed so you can get services and help and not use it as a retarded label because mental illnesses and developmental disabilities are not fun and cool


Someone on tumblr posted a great perspective on how a lot of the "mentally ill" community there has such  problems with people with actual, diagnosed problems getting better and seeking help. Suddenly when you try to help yourself and be able to function you're some horrible person. And if you try and offer legitimate help or link _actual fucking therapeutic exercises _it's written off as "neurotypical" and you're insensitive (I've seen that for myself).

A bit off topic but someone posted a thing about neurotypicals and people with autism. Apparently people with autism created fire and all neurotypical people invented was eye contact and manners.
Basic manners like please and thank you being too constrictive and too hard for autists to comprehend, as you know.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr.Research said:


> My university has full therapeutic services for free (granted, it's meant to be short term, but that usually what people need).
> I just know those little tips from what my clinical professor told me.
> 
> Like I said, if it's a real issue that you want help with, you'll find a way. Yea, you can't collect pity points on the Internet and whine about how everything is triggering and the world isn't understanding enough, but at least you'll be getting better (which, from my experience, self-diagnose-ers don't want since it makes them less speshul).


Strangely, I never really seen a person try faking a physical disability. It's always mental. The One time I have, it was for money and (not to be ENTIRELY rude) with what she ate and her size, I really didn't believe she had Crohn`s. (Though, she admitted she was lying)

Though, I really don't think people can get away with hiding noticeable changes. Self diagnosing works better for physical ailments than mental. Especially if the symptoms are for a long period of time. (When I did it, I was already tested for everything possible without needing major checks)

I mean, if it's something serious, you should be on your way to checking. (Why are you bleeding for months but in a place not normally?  It's hard to truly say your crazy for linking two and two together)


----------



## Dr.Research (Nov 25, 2015)

Pinkamena Diane Pie said:


> Strangely, I never really seen a person try faking a physical disability. It's always mental. The One time I have, it was for money and (not to be ENTIRELY rude) with what she ate and her size, I really didn't believe she had Crohn`s. (Though, she admitted she was lying)
> 
> Though, I really don't think people can get away with hiding noticeable changes. Self diagnosing works better for physical ailments than mental. Especially if the symptoms are for a long period of time. (When I did it, I was already tested for everything possible without needing major checks)
> 
> I mean, if it's something serious, you should be on your way to checking. (Why are you bleeding for months but in a place not normally?  It's hard to truly say your crazy for linking two and two together)



Mental illness is easier to fake and I think after a while, people are to believe it. I also think some people get a kick from (rightly) not being believed but finding people who will gladly shower them with positive reinforcement and tell them how brave they are that they showered.
If I had to guess, if everyone who self-diagnosed went to a qualified professional, I'd bet most, or at least a majority, of the cases would either be fake or highly exaggerated. Or hell, even the self-diagnose-r just diagnosed the wrong ailment.


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Nov 25, 2015)

Dr.Research said:


> Someone on tumblr posted a great perspective on how a lot of the "mentally ill" community there has such  problems with people with actual, diagnosed problems getting better and seeking help. Suddenly when you try to help yourself and be able to function you're some horrible person. And if you try and offer legitimate help or link _actual fucking therapeutic exercises _it's written off as "neurotypical" and you're insensitive (I've seen that for myself).
> 
> A bit off topic but someone posted a thing about neurotypicals and people with autism. Apparently people with autism created fire and all neurotypical people invented was eye contact and manners.
> Basic manners like please and thank you being too constrictive and too hard for autists to comprehend, as you know.


That's why I am torn. For mental health, it's shit. But it can be useful when you are doing everything to get a physical diseases checked so while you figure out, the pain lessen. (Though, it's advised if done, when you have had a fair number of tests. After 7 tests ranging from embarrassing to imaging, I got the idea that they were just trying to find hope that it wasn't it because family history didn't have it. But I wasn't sick prior and I didn't have whatever my intolerance was. Those being the only options and it seemed fairly certain at that point those weren't the ones causing issue)



Dr.Research said:


> Mental illness is easier to fake and I think after a while, people are to believe it. I also think some people get a kick from (rightly) not being believed but finding people who will gladly shower them with positive reinforcement and tell them how brave they are that they showered.
> If I had to guess, if everyone who self-diagnosed went to a qualified professional, I'd bet most, or at least a majority, of the cases would either be fake or highly exaggerated. Or hell, even the self-diagnose-r just diagnosed the wrong ailment.


^^
It's hard to exaggerate facts though when it can be seen. (Again, they seriously thought I lied about being in massive pain. Turns out I had severe anemia and 5 day stay.  Oddly, I was acting because I didn't think the pain was that bad when sitting. Though I wish it was the same for laying down. )


----------



## Overcast (Nov 27, 2015)

If by self diagnosing, you mean recognizing something is wrong and seeking a professional  for help, then I'm fine with it.

I do think people giving themselves labels or claiming they are "so and so" for attention  and to feel like a special snowflake are ridiculous.


----------



## DuskEngine (Nov 28, 2015)

If you feel frightened and out of control all the time, you have anxiety. You are qualified to make that determination about yourself.

You are not qualified to weigh in on whether it's generalised anxiety disorder, panic disorder, situational anxiety, or some other disorder with anxious features.


----------



## 女鬼 (Dec 1, 2015)

bradsternum said:


> (I'm one of those morons. Swear to Christ I thought my appendix was exploding four times last year.)


Believe me, when your appendix ruptures, you _will_ know it. 
Mostly because you'll be in too much pain to google the symptoms.

Self-diagnosis is shit.
If you don't have years' worth of medical knowledge delivered by an accredited institution (i.e. _not_ WebMD), you aren't qualified to make a diagnosis. End story.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 1, 2015)

As much as I put stock in the opinions of professionals I've also heard some really dumb shit come out of their mouths. "You are angry at your mother because she kicked you out of the house because you wouldn't drop out of high school? You must hate women."

Actually something that was said to me by a professional. Because I decided to stay in High School and try to graduate (I did) instead of dropping out.


----------



## Yawning Bulbasaur (Dec 1, 2015)

varvarstvo said:


> Believe me, when your appendix ruptures, you _will_ know it.
> Mostly because you'll be in too much pain to google the symptoms.
> 
> Self-diagnosis is shit.
> If you don't have years' worth of medical knowledge delivered by an accredited institution (i.e. _not_ WebMD), you aren't qualified to make a diagnosis. End story.


When I had appendicitis at 17, I thought at first that I was having a bowel obstruction or a muscle spasm


----------



## Pinkamena Diane Pie (Dec 1, 2015)

Hyperion said:


> As much as I put stock in the opinions of professionals I've also heard some really dumb shit come out of their mouths. "You are angry at your mother because she kicked you out of the house because you wouldn't drop out of high school? You must hate women."
> 
> Actually something that was said to me by a professional. Because I decided to stay in High School and try to graduate (I did) instead of dropping out.


"Are you sure you want to go through unnecessary procedures?" -Told by a doctor that I was lying. 

Kinda hard to misconstrue excessive pain and bleeding. Turns out I had UC. Totally lying.


----------



## 女鬼 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yawning Bulbasaur said:


> When I had appendicitis at 17, I thought at first that I was having a bowel obstruction or a muscle spasm


Appendicitis is one thing- an inflammation of the appendix.
Your appendix actually _rupturing_ is another: it is a complication of appendicitis and leads to peritonitis, which is a far more serious condition.


A clarification regarding what I said previously- doctors are absolutely not infaillible and can misdiagnose you. I'm sure we all have stories about that.
But one should still leave diagnoses to  medical professionals.

Being able to tell something is wrong with you is one thing, but actual diagnosis has to be based on medical knowledge.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Dec 1, 2015)

I once self diagnosed myself with crohn's disease and it turned out I had mild constipation
I once self diagnosed myself with tuberculosis and it turned out I had tonsilitis
I once self diagnosed myself with leukemia and it turned out I had sleep deprication
I once self diagnosed myself with non hodgkin's lymphoma and it turned out I had a bug bite


----------



## lemongrab (Dec 1, 2015)

There is exactly one time I'm okay with self-diagnosing, and that's when there's a clear physical issue that one doctor misses and/or refuses to fix, and you get it  checked out by another doctor for a second opinion. It helps when you say "I know Dr. X didn't think this, but I disagree with the diagnosis and here's why, and I think my symptoms are closer to Z condition."

I had a torn ligament, and the Dr. X in my case opened me up to try to find it, but "couldn't see it," after 2 MRIs and pain consistent with a torn ligament. Another doctor opened me up 6 months later, and the joint needed to be completely worked on, as I was near losing complete use of it.


----------



## bradsternum (Dec 1, 2015)

varvarstvo said:


> Believe me, when your appendix ruptures, you _will_ know it.
> Mostly because you'll be in too much pain to google the symptoms.
> 
> Self-diagnosis is shit.
> If you don't have years' worth of medical knowledge delivered by an accredited institution (i.e. _not_ WebMD), you aren't qualified to make a diagnosis. End story.



Oh yeah, I knew after the second time. Even though I understood it on an intellectual level, I couldn't talk myself out of believing it. Because I'm weak.


----------



## 女鬼 (Dec 2, 2015)

bradsternum said:


> Oh yeah, I knew after the second time. Even though I understood it on an intellectual level, I couldn't talk myself out of believing it. Because I'm weak.



And self-diagnosis encourages thinking like this.

Like @autisticdragonkin said, you'll end up thinking you have smallpox every time you get a pimple.


----------

